# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Muzeu i Alfabetit në përvjetorin e Kongresit të Manastirit

## PLAKU

Muzeu i Alfabetit në përvjetorin e Kongresit të Manastirit

http://www.koha.net/repository/images/manastir_4.jpg

Shkup, 18 nëntor - Shqiptarët do të festojnë të hënën, më 22 nëntor, 102-vjetorin e themelimit të alfabetit të gjuhës shqipe. Në prag të këtij përvjetori Sekretariati për implementimin e Marrëveshjes Kornizë të Ohrit paralajmërojnë themelimin e muzeut të kësaj shtëpie si dhe punësime të reja në të.
"Në procedure është themelimi i Muzeut të Alfabetit në qytetin e Manastirit. Së shpejti do të hapim konkursin për persona të cilët do të punësohen në këtë muze, do të thotë, presim sinjalin nga Ministria e Financave dhe menjëherë të hapet ky konkurs. Përndryshe, mjete për këtë muze janë ndarë me rebalancin e buxhetit", ka thënë zëdhënësi i Qeverisë, Muhamet Hoxha.
Sipas Hoxhës, në ditën e alfabetit, më 22 nëntor, do të realizohen edhe një sërë aktivitetesh të tjera.
”Delegacioni i Qeverisë, përkatësisht zëvendëskryeministri Abdilaqim Ademi bashkë me ministrat shqiptarë, të hënën, Ditën e Alfabetit, do ta vizitojnë Shtëpinë e Alfabetit në Manastir. Të njëjtën ditë, Sekretariati për implementimin e MO-së, bashkë me Shoqatën e historianëve shqiptarë, do të organizojë tribunë me temë për rëndësinë e alfabetit të gjuhës, po ashtu në Manastir. Të pranishëm mes të tjerëve në këtë tribunë, pritet të jenë historianë, përfaqësues të ekzekutivit, figura eminente...", ka thënë më tej Hoxha. Ai gjithashtu ka theksuar se në saje të këtij manifestimi, ishte edhe aktiviteti i Komunës së Çairit dhe Ministrisë së Arsimit dhe Shkencës për fillimin e punëve ndërtimore të shkollës fillore "Kongresi i Manastirit", në Shkup.
Përvjetori i vitit të kaluar nuk e kishte jehonën e duhur në krahasim me atë të vitit 2008, ku të pranishëm ishin kryeministrat e Shqipërisë dhe Kosovës, Sali Berisha e Hashim Thaçi.
Kongresi i Manastirit, tubimi i dijetarëve shqiptarë më 14 nëntor - 22 nëntor 1908 në Manastir, përcaktoi Alfabetin e Gjuhës Shqipe. Ky kongres me themelimin e këtij alfabeti shënoi edhe fillimin e letërsisë mbarëshqiptare. Në këtë kongres ishin të pranishëm 150 delegatë, të ardhur nga të gjitha anët e Shqipërisë si dhe komunitetet shqiptare në Rumani, Itali, Greqi, Turqi, Egjipt dhe Amerikë ku kryetar i Kongresit ishte Mit'hat Frashëri.

Koha Ditore

----------


## PLAKU

http://www.lajmishqip.com/wp-content...Manastirit.jpg

Përvjetori i 102-të i Kongresit të Manastirit
Shqiptarët sot festojnë 102 vjetorin e themelimit të alfabetit të gjuhës shqipe. Në prag të kësaj feste, nga Sekretariati për implementimin e Marrëveshjes së Ohrit paralajmërojnë themelimin e muzeut të kësaj shtëpie. Sipas zëdhënësit të Qeverisë, Muhamed Hoxha, në ditën e alfabetit, do të realizohen edhe një sërë aktivitetesh të tjera.Delegacioni i qeverisë, respektivisht zëvendëskryeministri Abdilaqim Ademi bashkë me ministrat shqiptar, të hënën, ditën e Alfabetit, do ta vizitojnë shtëpinë e Alfabetit në Manastir. Të njëjtën ditë, Sekretariati për implementimin e MO-së, bashkë me Shoqatën e historianëve shqiptarë, do të organizojnë tribunë me temë për rëndësinë e alfabetit të gjuhës, po ashtu në Manastir. Të pranishëm mes të tjerëve në këtë tribunë, pritet te jenë historian, përfaqësues të ekzekutivit, figura eminente tjera…”, tha më tej Hoxha.

Ai gjithashtu theskoi se në sajë të këtij manifestimi, ishte edhe aktiviteti i Komunës së Çairit dhe Ministrisë së Arsimit dhe Shkencës (MASH), për fillimin e punëve ndërtimore të shkollës fillore “Kongresi i Manastirit”, në Shkup.Kongresi i Manastirit mban tubimin e dijetarëve shqiptarë më 14 nëntor – 22 nëntor 1908 në Manastir, i cili përcaktoi Alfabetin e Gjuhës Shqipe. Ky kongres me themelimin e këtij alfabeti shënoi edhe fillimin e letërsisë mbarëshqiptare.Në këtë kongres ishin të pranishëm 150 delegatë, të ardhur nga të gjitha anët e Shqipërisë si dhe komunitetet shqiptare në Rumani, Itali, Greqi, Turqi, Egjipt dhe Amerikë.Kryetar i Kongresit u zgjodh Mithat Frashëri, i biri i Abdyl Frashërit. Mithat Frashëri ishte në atë kohë redaktor i dy revistave që botoheshin në Selanik: Liria dhe Dituria. Sekretare e komosionit u zgjodh Parashqevi Qiriazi, mësuese e shkollës së vashave në Korçë. Nënkryetar u zgjodh Grigori Cilka, nga Korça si dhe 11 antarë të tjerë.Në atë Kongres merrnin pjesë shqiptarë të fesë myslimane, katolike, ortodoksë, protestant, njerës të ditur dhe te gjithë erdhën së bashku të bashkuar si vëllezër për një qëllim të madh kombëtar.Kërkesa e kombëtaristëve shqiptarë ishte që gjuha jonë Shqipe të mos shkruhej as me shkronja arabe, as me shkronja greke, por me alfabetin latin, gjë që nënkupton mosnënshtrimin qoftë ndaj otomanëve qoftë ndaj grekëve. Kongresi vendosi me votë unanime të lenë mënjanë alfabetin e Stambollit, dhe ta shkruanin gjuhën shqipe vetëm me alfabetin latin me 36 shkronja dhe që përdoret deri më ditët tona.Gjithashtu, u vendos që pas dy vjetësh të mbahej një Kongres i dytë në Janinë për të shqyrtuar problemet drejtëshkrimore e letrare, si dhe për të bërë përpjekje për shkrirjen e dialekteve gegë dhe toskë në një gjuhë të njësuar shqipe.

----------

